# Rubber Joints Busted



## Crdavis1 (Sep 14, 2004)

I busted the steering rubber joint covers on the front axle of my grand L 3440. Is this hard to fix? Can someone tell me how to do it?


----------



## Crdavis1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Rubber boot repair*

Will go to another forum..............no help here on getting rubber boots repaired


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Crdavis1, my apologies for letting this post slip by me. :duh: I am usually very thorough about replying to posts and welcoming new members. I will take the hit on this one. 

First off, if it is not too late to welcome you to Tractor Forum; I indeed extend my hearty welcome! :friends: :cheers: 

If the rubber boot you are referring to is the steering ball joint boot; it should be able to be replaced by splitting the ball joint and replacing the boot. Usually, it is a spring tension type seal to hold the grease in and the boot on the ball joint.

I would suggest contacting Ronnie Bowman at Tractor Smart. Tell Ronnie that Randy from Tractor Forum sent you and you are a Tractor Forum member. 

Tractor Smart Parts Dept. 

This boot is not a frequently replaced part and Tractor Smart does not list it on line but I am certain Ronnie can get you the part at a great price and also provide very good instruction and advice on how to go about replacing it as well as addressing any special tools or supplies that may be required.

Again, please accept my apologies for missing your post. I hope you will give us another shot and be a regular posting contributor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Give us another chance Crdavis1. Any word on the repair?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

When I read the title I thought "I didn't know you could get busted for rubber joints?" Then I actually read the post. Bummer.:smoking: :smoking:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Those would make a great gag gift for those in the "head" community! Although there would be some that would actually try to "spark up the rubber".  

In all seriousness, I hope Crdavis1 saw Chief's welcome and advice.


----------

